# African Pygmy Hedgehog genetics



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

How do these work?
Is albino/apricot/cinnicot etc a recessive or line bred thing?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

http://www.atlantishedgehogs.com/hedgehogcolors/

Looks like *Albino* (c/c) is a simple recessive that hides any other colours if it's present.
*Apricot* is the recessive brown dilution (b/b) plus a double dose of the codominant Ruby-Eyed dilution (RU/RU) on a banded Agouti (A/*).
*Cinnicot* is recessive brown dilution (b/b) plus ONE copy of the codom. Ruby-Eyed dilution (RU/ru) on a banded Agouti (A/*).


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Cheers bud


----------

